
Why the Iowa Caucus Birthed a Thousand Conspiracy Theories - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/02/iowa-caucus-conspiracy-theories/606055/
======
Doches
Straight politics. From the HN site guidelines:

> Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
> evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or
> disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's
> probably off-topic.

